# red-eyed spilo?



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

I have a very pretty spilo that is about 4-5" long. He's got very good color and is very well fed. Recently his eyes started turning red. The more days that go by the redder his eyes get. Is this normal? They're seriously like the color of a rhom's eyes!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yes spilo can have red eyes


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> I have a very pretty spilo that is about 4-5" long. He's got very good color and is very well fed. Recently his eyes started turning red. The more days that go by the redder his eyes get. Is this normal? They're seriously like the color of a rhom's eyes!


 YUP CHEK THIS ONE LOL 8 INCHES SPILO CF BAD BOY KILLA 
LMAOOO









VROOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Look like mine Piranha Chick?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Or did it when it was younger?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yours seriouly dosnt look like a spilo man

i am thinking more of a rhom or compressouse


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

HERE IS MINE WITH RED EYES


----------

